# egg??



## lukemiller (Jul 5, 2008)

im 20 been going gym for about 2 years n abit more serious for about a 6 months n just recently im trying to get a good diet so i can bulk up, i must admit it feels pretty good when you can feel and see abit of diffence just because your changing your diet along side with the workout,

right about eggs i love eggs but get moaned at by me parents saying that eggs will bined me up like eating tomany and will make make you constipated, is this true ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard that as well but to be honest never had that problem. The only advice l was given re; eggs was eating them raw is a waste of time as your body gets rid of them quicker than you can digest them.


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Eat lots of eggs mate great raw foods scambled is best for a high protein quick meal, never had toilet problems with them.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I eat 12 whole eggs everyday of the week , i have done for nearly 2 years and i have about 2 or 3 dumps a day ....

opps, too much info :whistling:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I have heard that as well but to be honest never had that problem. The only advice l was given re; eggs was eating them raw is a waste of time as your body gets rid of them quicker than you can digest them.


Never heard this before. GHow does it get rid of them?

As for the eggs, there are guys here that eat a sh1t load and iv never heard them complain, but every one is different. Just try it and see how you go


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> Eat lots of eggs mate great raw foods scambled is best for a high protein quick meal, never had toilet problems with them.


Sorry mate are you saying they are fine raw ? Just curios coz you get told so many things by so many different people it ties your head in knots

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

The raw egg debate will go on forever, i eat all my eggs raw. Never had a problem


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Sorry mate are you saying they are fine raw ? Just curios coz you get told so many things by so many different people it ties your head in knots
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Sorry to confuse no I meant raw by meaning not mixed with anything, eat cooked just slighty wet and scambled taste great also add a little milk when mixing.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

even rocky mixed his lol. (i think)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> Sorry to confuse no I meant raw by meaning not mixed with anything, eat cooked just slighty wet and scambled taste great also add a little milk when mixing.


Nice one was reaching for my gun then to end it all my head was spinnig that much !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> The raw egg debate will go on forever, i eat all my eggs raw. Never had a problem


Al who owns my gym said they are fine raw you just dont digest them before you pass them thro if you get my drift.


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

i eat 6-8 whole eggs a dam mate and im regular every day


----------



## lukemiller (Jul 5, 2008)

surely 6-8 WHOLE eggs a day is bad for your cholesterol, the egg whites has no cholesterol, so i tend to just eat the egg white


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

i disagree - The yolk has half the protein and vitamin A, D & E. Saturated fat increases testosterone levels.


----------



## lukemiller (Jul 5, 2008)

but its a proved fact the yolk can increase cholesterol


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

nothing is perfect.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

lukemiller said:


> but its a proved fact the yolk can increase cholesterol


Links please mate.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

d_pipa said:


> i disagree - The yolk has half the protein and vitamin A, D & E. Saturated fat increases testosterone levels.


You only need a little vit A, too much is leathal.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Have a read of this:

http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/75/2/333

There is conflicting advice out there but by far the majority are saying that eggs raise dietary cholesterol a fraction and that dietary cholesterol isnt a risk factor to heart disease.

If you were obese, did no exercise and smoked, having dietary cholesterol is gonna be another nail in the coffin. In a fit healthy exercising person, the health benefits of our lifestyle do much to compensate for our shortcomings such as eating a few eggs.

SD


----------

